# Hatching Gecko eggs



## trmatejcek (Jun 26, 2009)

I need suggestions/help hatching my gecko eggs. I have them in an incubator and am having trouble with the humidity issue. The vermiculite started out damp. Since putting the eggs in, I either have dry vermiculite and eggs that have dimples or eggs that are growing mildew. Sometimes, both. Does the mildrew mean the eggs are no good and need to be thrown out. I have two geckos, one male and one female so the eggs should be fertilized. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ranegrafix (Oct 23, 2008)

i had the same problem with my first clutch of leo eggs...

the problem is, too little humidity and your eggs will dent, as you said...

and too much humidity and the eggs may go moldy, to stop them goin moldy, you need to make sure you get no water directly on the eggs, for example, water dripping down from the lid of the incubator...

if your eggs do dent, you can try getting a damp bit of kitchen towl, and laying it over the dent to draw the dent out (be careful with how wet you get the kitchen towl, again, not too wet)

i found the best way to do it is to get a small live food tub, full it half way with damp vermiculite, make a small thumb size dent in the vermiculite for each egg, and then just place the lid on, that way when you want to have a quick look, you can disturb the eggs as little as possible...

hope that helped a bit: victory:


----------



## mjp1pink (May 3, 2008)

*Re:- Gecko Egg Incubation*

We use Perlite rather than Vermiculite, we moisten the Perlite until it can be just formed then place it in a plastic tub with one single small air hole.

The Perlite will feel dry to touch but if you look underneath the container you can see some moisture.

We found these websites helpful.

Leopard Gecko Breeding

Albey's How To Incubate Leopard Gecko Eggs

Hope this is helpful.

Regards Mark


----------



## blackice (Jun 25, 2009)

hi, i had that problem to so then i got some kitchen towel put it accross the top of the incubating box then put the lid on, that stopped any drops dripping on the eggs but it also helped keep the humididt up in the box. i checked the vermiculite once a week,if i found it too dry i did a little shufty with the eggs, wet the vermiculite again then put the eggs back in place,after that i had no probs.


----------

